# CSA/ maintenance payments



## britgal (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello All and a Merry Xmas by the way!!!

I wonder if anyone can help!!

I am about to move to the UAE in January but am in the late stages of a divorce which is due to be complete on 1 March which no doubt i will have to come back to the UK for!

My bitter ex wife, and children do not know anything about my move as yet, but i am sure she will be rubbing her hands in glee when she finds out. The question i ask is;
Is the UAE a non reciprocal country for CSA payments? 
If the UK court orders me to pay a maintenance order for her, will i have to pay it as i am residing in the UAE?

I do not want you all thinking i am one of these guys that will not pay anything to her, as i am and always have been. But we all know the wages are tax free and more substantial and out there and i do not want her screwing me so her and her new guy can have the life of riley back here.

Any information about this will be gratefully received......

regards,

Jason


----------



## Andy Gers Fan (Oct 1, 2010)

Im sure there is no reciprocal agreement with the UAE and UK. (yet)

However that does not excuse your *moral *obligation.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Andy Gers Fan said:


> Im sure there is no reciprocal agreement with the UAE and UK. (yet)
> 
> However that does not excuse your *moral *obligation.


Exactly! There is no way that you should be pumping money into her shoe and handbag account. That is her new mans job!

I set up a personal agreement with mine, it's less than the Gubbermint would have had me pay but more than what I was required to pay. 
As NZ has no reciprocity with the UAE, I could of just told her to get f***ed.


----------

